# getting my interior re done!



## rafiki2 (Oct 10, 2005)

hey guys. i have a white mk5 gti, and im going next monday to get my front/ rear seats, and door cards re done in an oem imola red bmw m3 leather
just wanted to know anything i should tell them, ask them, any little things that would be sweet if i got done or thought about doing
anything im missing? the stock mk5 interior is all black dash/ carpet everything. so im expecting it to look pretty good
comments, anything would be helpful! im stoked


----------



## rafiki2 (Oct 10, 2005)

the little things im talking about is like keeping the "air bag" logo on the side of the seats.


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (rafiki2)*

I love the double stiched diamond patterns like that. Bentley does this as a option on the Continental GT. 
Sounds like your doing a nice interior on your car. Can't wait to see it. Please post some pics when its done. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rafiki2 (Oct 10, 2005)

will do. mine wont be a diamond stich like that. it will just follow my stock seat, with little a little pebble in it.


----------



## Fluxburn64 (Apr 9, 2005)

*Re: (rafiki2)*

Why don't you just buy a BMW?


----------



## rafiki2 (Oct 10, 2005)

i hate people like you


----------



## Fluxburn64 (Apr 9, 2005)

*Re: (rafiki2)*

I ain't that guy; I'm just jealous. How much it running you? I would rather do custom leather panels and racing seats, but whatever.


----------



## rafiki2 (Oct 10, 2005)

i dont like racing seats. i want it to be as oem as possible, and as facotry looking as possible. just red leather.
1500, for front/rear seats, door cards, arm rest, hand brake, ad shift boot if i want. still undecided about shift boot



_Modified by rafiki2 at 10:57 AM 8-1-2007_


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (rafiki2)*

1500 is a good price for all of that. can't wait to see it!


----------



## 98passat21 (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: getting my interior re done! (rafiki2)*

Cant wait to see it either? Where did you source your leather, I'm just asking because whoever sold it probably isnt selling you BMW leather, its probably just dyed the same color, also for BMW price you buy better stuff for cheaper.


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: getting my interior re done! (98passat21)*

For 1500 can't imagine its BMW leather. My old work use to buy expensive hides for MBZ, BMW, and Range Rovers. They were pretty expensive but really nice.


----------



## soccergk (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: getting my interior re done! (dogger)*

well duh its not going to be OEM leather, its going to be the same color leather/vinyl


----------



## rafiki2 (Oct 10, 2005)

yeah. it is a match to it. its not leather from bmw. i looked into that. it would have been like 2k for the leather alone.
like soccergk said, its the same color everything


----------



## rafiki2 (Oct 10, 2005)

horrid pics. but its all i have until tomorrow


----------



## koaladub (Mar 17, 2007)

*Re: (rafiki2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rafiki2* »_i hate people like you


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (koaladub)*

Looks good even though the pics aren't the best! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rafiki2 (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: (dogger)*

better pics!


----------



## M3Tech (Jan 26, 2007)

Did you ask for the "gathered" leather look? There are too many wrinkles in those covers...


----------



## rafiki2 (Oct 10, 2005)

the car has seen 20 min of sun. they said it would tighten up.


----------



## M3Tech (Jan 26, 2007)

*Re: (rafiki2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rafiki2* »_the car has seen 20 min of sun. they said it would tighten up.

It seems that some kits are tighter than others, mine did not require any sun...








Regardless, red with CW is killer. Great combo... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Flavourless (Jun 23, 2001)

*Re: (rafiki2)*

looks dope but i dont think its going to tighten up that much well see love the color combo white with red looks SICK!!


----------



## rafiki2 (Oct 10, 2005)

well, i guess we'll see. o well


----------



## thepoloplaya (Sep 4, 2006)

paint your calipers red


----------



## Fluxburn64 (Apr 9, 2005)

*Re: (thepoloplaya)*

I don't get it, you paid 1,500 bucks to make the seats red?


----------



## M3Tech (Jan 26, 2007)

*Re: (Flavourless)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Flavourless* »_looks dope but *i dont think its going to tighten up that much *well see love the color combo white with red looks SICK!!

It will tighten up some, for sure... http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3108195 , however I would mention now to the installer that the wrinkles are kind of excessive for the sun to take care of* all *of them. 
Definitely something is not right with the installation...


----------



## rafiki2 (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: (thepoloplaya)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thepoloplaya* »_paint your calipers red

they are


----------



## Flavourless (Jun 23, 2001)

*Re: (M3Tech)*

i know it will tighten up some but def not that much as the wrinkles are pretty excessive especially on the back of the headrest...


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (Flavourless)*

I really like the look. Nice choice in color. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jettaivglxvr6 (Dec 26, 2001)

*Re: (dogger)*

I like the color, but I would like to see the leather tighter, like stock. Did you see the shop's work before you had yours done.








You went from the plaid cloth seats to leather, right?


----------



## FosterLustley (Jun 14, 2006)

*Re: (rafiki2)*

came out looking great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i'm definitely jealous


----------



## VWGolfDriv3r (Jul 27, 2005)

*Re: (FosterLustley)*

Personally, I think it looks good gathered like that. I'm pretty sure it won't all tighten away, but it looks very nice, very comfortable. The color looks fantastic in that car, too. 1500 is a VERY nice price to pay for that, I'd be happy with it.


----------



## VW-Arcade (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: (VWGolfDriv3r)*








I 've always loved that color but it would be ugly wit UG grey


----------



## Wuchagonnado (Nov 19, 2007)

*Re: (VW-Arcade)*

Looks pretty sick, good color combos. But I never have understood the Audi wheels on a vw...


----------



## JeTTa_R_2.5L (Oct 31, 2007)

I want my roof or ceiling how you people call it black as your GTi !!!!!!!


----------



## oempls (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (JeTTa_R_2.5L)*

Looks good. I dont know if I would of spent that much though.


----------



## turborod (Sep 18, 2007)

interior looks dope! reminds me of the original gti scheme with the seats being red in color!


----------



## xcracer87 (Aug 15, 2004)

Looks cheap.


----------



## Stokic (Oct 26, 2006)

like the old saying goes you get what you pay for, the color combination is nice but the execution is poor, sorry


----------



## mkIIIjVeRtt6a (Jul 4, 2007)

*Re: (rafiki2)*

I like it... you should run a matching pin stripe around the exterior to match that.


----------



## VW-Arcade (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: (mkIIIjVeRtt6a)*

any new pics with the leather tighting up Hello OP?


----------



## GTi2OV (Oct 10, 2002)

$1500 out the door???? ! 

Wow, that IS a killer deal. 
I love it, great outcome!


----------



## tranceporter (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: (GTi2OV)*

looks good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## omglolwtf1.8 (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: (GTi2OV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTi2OV* »_$1500 out the door???? ! 

Wow, that IS a killer deal. 
I love it, great outcome!

IMO the op pissed away 1500 that looks like crap sorry,good idea on the color though it could look very good if you would have gotten good work done.


----------



## mkivwagon (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: (rafiki2)*

That won't tighten up, it is called the gathered look.
There are examples of the tight look below in my sig.










_Modified by mkivwagon at 2:13 PM 12-31-2007_


----------



## 1SickWhtDub (Dec 1, 2002)

*Re: (mkivwagon)*

i install katzkin kits at work all the time...should definitely be tighter to begin with..., the more time spent the better the outcome...looks like that interior was rushed
the sun trick will work, but it should def be tighter to start with


----------



## GTi2OV (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: (1SickWhtDub)*

Is this a katzkin kit? Where did the OP say it was...am I missing something?


----------



## NBSport (May 13, 2002)

way to many wrinkles that are not supposed to be there. A heat gun/steamer would help...can't believe they didn't do that to those seats before you took the car. Amazes me what some shops can get away with.


----------



## jjjetta3 (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: getting my interior re done! (rafiki2)*

Color looks great! 1500 is a great price, but you get what you pay for. yeah it would be nice it if it was tighter.Overall I would be happy. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

